# ebay rods n reels



## Gerardy

anyone bought any rods or reels from ebay...?
thought the Jigking over head looked alright similar to a tyrnos ??
what about the melaluka roads ??


----------



## Barrabundy

I think there's a few posts on here somewhere about spinning reels called "pelagic" I think. They got a pretty good review if I recall correctly....not what you're asking but I need to type a bit today.

I also spooled my baitcaster with melaleuca brand braid 25lb and it is honestly the best braid I've used. A bit stiffer than some but really uniform and well formed unlike some of the brand name stuff I've used. I also get less birdsnests!!

Nothing to do with rods or overheads but my monthly data pack has just reset again :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy

If you end up buying that brand of reel let us know what it's like Rob. I'd be much better company formthe kids if they were using that gear. The older I get the tighter i get with money :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay

I have a couple of ***** branded reels, they generally work pretty well and I dont treat them very well in return but continue to function. Purchased for between $12-$18 each.


----------



## bazzoo

i have bought quite a few Pelagic rods and some of them are absolute rippers, one that they sent me was a branded Silstar near top rod and i am very happy with Pelagic and will buy again , never bought their reels but why not as on a kayak reels dont survive really well so buy a cheapie and grease and oil it and it will last as long as an expensive one . Also its a less expensive "Plop" when one goes over the side and you dont have to cry expensive tears


----------



## Barrabundy

You're right bazzoo, I saw a guy in a tackle last week looking to replace his $800'rig which was dropped out of the tinny. He went back two days in a row dragging a hook for it.... I tried really hard to not laugh and walk away shaking my head. I don't begrudge anyone buying nice gear....hell, I love it too!....but it's pretty sad when you waste two days looking for lost gear when you could have just shrugged off some cheap stuff and spend that time more pleasurably.


----------



## yankatthebay

Barrabundy said:


> You're right bazzoo, I saw a guy in a tackle last week looking to replace his $800'rig which was dropped out of the tinny. He went back two days in a row dragging a hook for it.... I tried really hard to not laugh and walk away shaking my head. I don't begrudge anyone buying nice gear....hell, I love it too!....but it's pretty sad when you waste two days looking for lost gear when you could have just shrugged off some cheap stuff and spend that time more pleasurably.


Did you suggest he should buy a Rod Leash?


----------



## Gerardy

Cheers guys
thanx


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I've bought quite a few rods and reels over the years from Ebay. Cheap, mid range and expensive. The only stuff that is still working is the more expensive stuff. Unfortunately the cheaper stuff seems to have lesser tolerances and I'm a bit rough with my gear everything gets used and abused and very wet. I've got over a dozen rods with broken tips all under $100. The cheap reels seize up pretty quickly, the poor quality bearings rust up and the drags become sticky, need constant servicing to keep running. It became more cost affective for me to save up my dollars, wait till I see a bargain and buy something decent.........and use leashes on every thing.

With the ***** over head reels, where do you get spare parts and servicing?


----------



## warren63

Pays to look at some of the Japanese ebay shops with the USD dollar exchange rate now you can get some great deals, i just bought a Shimano reel which i saw on special locally for $160 and will land here for $105.


----------



## Randell

ArWeTherYet said:


> With the ***** over head reels, where do you get spare parts and servicing?


Just try googling for spare parts.
randell


----------



## MrQ

I have both melaluka and pelagic rods and reels (got these when i was first starting fishing and wasnt sure if i wanted to spend a fortune on real stuff)

over time I have realised that the melaluka reels are a lot tougher, the pelagics i have broken a few of them where the melaluka have stayed strong.

there is also another brand *****, my friend seems to think their ok.

but seriously for the price of these rods and reels you cant complain if 1 in 2 break your are still ahead.


----------



## jokinna

MrQ said:


> but seriously for the price of these rods and reels you cant complain if 1 in 2 break your are still ahead.


would just suck if it broke while you were fighting the fish of a lifetime ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy

Thanks for the info DiggerRob. Lets us know how what the drag is like when fighting a fish and also how the reel goes after say 12 months of fishing.

My kids are using "toy" gear which is cheaper....but it's REALLY cheaper and I think I can justify buying gear similar to yours so they can have a decent chance of landing any decent fish they hook.


----------



## MrQ

Jokinna, that is the trade off.

You are trading known reliability for cost effectivness.

It is a gamble.

I forgot to mention i have had a ***** sp rod that didnt last long and snapped while fighting a rat king. (what i assume was a rat king) high sticking it a little to keep it away from the rocks.

The pelagic broke 2 guides but was easily fixed but then broke at the joint.

I snapped a tip off another pelagic and lost a guide, i feel a higher quality rod wouldnt have had this happen.

and the reels i broke were broken due to lack of care.

out of the 6 rods and 8 reels i got i think ive only had breakage or damage to 3 rods and 3 reels.


----------



## Gerardy

got 2 rods 1 pelagic jigging rod its a ripper and the other is a melaluca full rollered game stick seem pretty good both with postage for under $100
stoked  
oh an i also got some pretty far out sqiud jigs that have a red led light inside ... and it only works in the water when you lift it out it turns off pretty far out :shock: ... got six for 99c 

can post some pics if anyone is interested ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy

Gerardy said:


> got 2 rods 1 pelagic jigging rod its a ripper and the other is a melaluca full rollered game stick seem pretty good both with postage for under $100
> stoked
> oh an i also got some pretty far out sqiud jigs that have a red led light inside ... and it only works in the water when you lift it out it turns off pretty far out :shock: ... got six for 99c
> 
> can post some pics if anyone is interested ;-)


Yeah, go on, fill your kitchen sink, I want to see the said jigs light up.


----------



## Killerwhitefluff

I picked up a bit of gear from "Pelagic" on ebay a few weeks ago. Only used a few times and I had been talking up the stuff for a week. RWent out on the local doctors boat saying" check it out doc! My $6 rod!".... Funny how I picked it up and the reel fell to pieces (only the third use and no salt water contact) and the rod reel holder on the rocd started rotating the next use when I put on a spare reel. So I think they are a piece of S*^% and I would normally steer clear.

Now on the other hand, I'm remote up here and the post takes forever. BCF orders and service online needs a good lesson so while the gear is good quality in general, it takes a while to get here. Ebay Pelagic was freighted up Aust Air Express and was real quick..... defintely a positive. The other rod and reel seem to be perfect and checking what I paid, there's no way to tell if you're getting plastic crap or the real deal. I've complained and they have requested I send some photos. I'll update on service after that. I haven't left negative feedback as I'd like to give 'em the opportunity to refund or exchange.

As for the lures, I wouldn't bother.

Finally if I had access to f BCF or fishing shop I wouldn't bother with the Pelagic stuff.


----------



## Barrabundy

I bought a Melaluka brand reel while sick in bed over Christmas. It arrived from Melbourne in less than 24hrs from "winning" the item!!

I was sent a larger reel than what I purchased so am waiting for an exchange, which they said they'd do. The quality LOOKS like what I'd expect for the price but I haven't received the correct reel yet so haven't actually put it into service. I'm guessing the gears are plastic but I'll check when it arrives.


----------



## Barrabundy

Just threw my barely used Melaluka DZ5000 in the bin. I got it about 2 years ago when it was mistakenly sent as the smaller DZ3000 I'd bought (works out $15 each). I contacted the seller about the mistake and they sent me the correct reel and told me to keep the other one as well. The smaller one has had a lot of use and still works acceptably for the price. They feel very slimsy and cheap regardless of the fact they are supposedly 9BB reels (I can only see 3 bearings without completely stripping it). The bail arm trip never worked on the smaller reel.

For the price I'm happy with the small reel and have landed fish way bigger than I've been targetting but I don't think I even landed a fish on the bigger one.

I personally won't be buying another one unless it's for the kids and will just run my old reels into the sea until I really need a replacement and then look around for a better quality one. I fish enough that I think I would prefer the feel of better equipment. I've used a Daiwa Luvias but don't think I can justify such a high price for something that still needs to be babied to work at it's best.

I guess I've just demonstrated why there are some many reels out there on the market, we all want something different.


----------



## cheaterparts

Barrabundy said:


> Just threw my barely used Melaluka DZ5000 in the bin. I got it about 2 years ago when it was mistakenly sent as the smaller DZ3000 I'd bought (works out $15 each). I contacted the seller about the mistake and they sent me the correct reel and told me to keep the other one as well. The smaller one has had a lot of use and still works acceptably for the price. They feel very slimsy and cheap regardless of the fact they are supposedly 9BB reels (I can only see 3 bearings without completely stripping it). The bail arm trip never worked on the smaller reel.
> 
> For the price I'm happy with the small reel and have landed fish way bigger than I've been targetting but I don't think I even landed a fish on the bigger one.


I also have a few of the 3000 series melaluka reels bought as cheap light bait reels - I did strip them and repack them with Inox grease before use they are now over 12 months old and get used most W/Es
I have caught a couple of 1 meter gummies and my biggest snapper through the season ( 74 cm ) and they have done the job
it is a surprise that for $ 13 reels they have done such a lot of work and are still performing

yes they are cheap and feel it but they are still pulling fish I will also upgrade to better reels as time goes on


----------



## Barrabundy

cheaterparts said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw my barely used Melaluka DZ5000 in the bin. I got it about 2 years ago when it was mistakenly sent as the smaller DZ3000 I'd bought (works out $15 each). I contacted the seller about the mistake and they sent me the correct reel and told me to keep the other one as well. The smaller one has had a lot of use and still works acceptably for the price. They feel very slimsy and cheap regardless of the fact they are supposedly 9BB reels (I can only see 3 bearings without completely stripping it). The bail arm trip never worked on the smaller reel.
> 
> For the price I'm happy with the small reel and have landed fish way bigger than I've been targetting but I don't think I even landed a fish on the bigger one.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few of the 3000 series melaluka reels bought as cheap light bait reels - I did strip them and repack them with Inox grease before use they are now over 12 months old and get used most W/Es
> I have caught a couple of 1 meter gummies and my biggest snapper through the season ( 74 cm ) and they have done the job
> it is a surprise that for $ 13 reels they have done such a lot of work and are still performing
> 
> yes they are cheap and feel it but they are still pulling fish I will also upgrade to better reels as time goes on
Click to expand...

Gee, if you can get one of those cheapies for $13, imagine what $50 would buy! I wonder who makes the big brand stuff and whether it's available under the counter somewhere as a no-name item? I've heard that if you buy volume off some of those manufacturers they will guarantee exclusivity and am guessing the big names would have this sort of arrangement, or at least something that prevents the same spec product being sold to someone else.


----------



## jace89

I bought a nice ***** rod for breambos auction stopped at $5 with $9 postage.. pretty strong nice action great for flicking light plastics! Steal


----------



## simond11

I have never bought cheap rods or reels from Ebay or anywhere else for that matter. Not because I am swimming in money and can afford the expensive stuff, far from it. My argument in buying quality gear is not just a practical one, but also I have a thing about buying cheap pieces of c...p which don't last and will then become more landfill when they get tossed. When I do buy from Ebay, I tend to buy known brands, such as Daiwa or Penn, preferably the USA made ones and not the brand new ones which are made in China. I also want to buy an item I am able to look at in another 10-15 years time and admire its workmanship, rather than look at a box of parts, mostly made up of plastic gears and pins. I still have a Penn Senator 4/0 my dad bought in the USA back in the 60's, and it still looks brand new. Just my 5 cents worth.

Cheers


----------



## millonario

I bought a ci4 from Korean ebay store delivered for $163 if memory serves. Still havent really had a good go on it bit that is about to change in a couple of weekends time...


----------



## cheaterparts

simond11 said:


> I also want to buy an item I am able to look at in another 10-15 years time and admire its workmanship, rather than look at a box of parts, mostly made up of plastic gears and pins. I still have a Penn Senator 4/0 my dad bought in the USA back in the 60's, and it still looks brand new. Just my 5 cents worth.
> 
> Cheers


a lot of good SH penns can be found on Ebay - I use a few on the yak penn 100s and 501s for my light OH gummy rods 10 Kg 
and 500 and a geared down 505 with a 500 gear set for my heaver gear with 15 kg

none of the reels cost me more that $ 60 delivered from the states all were SH but very servicable I think its hard to go past them as a yak reel for heavier gear


----------



## GlenelgKiller

I bought a Tokushima TP X6000 recently off of Fishing Deals Australia. After fishing with it only a few times I was using it on West Lakes and the handle spindle came away and dropped into the drink! Emailed the company and their reply was that as it was outside of 30 days then bad luck. It took around 2 weeks to get to me so the effective warranty was also only about 2 weeks, I may not even have fished with it before it expired!!! Although I didn't pay the full asking price the implied quality of the Buy It Now rate of approx $50 set an expectation of a half decent reel. Wrong, poor quality backed up by poor service. Would be way better off buying a recognised brand from a recognised dealer.


----------



## Barrabundy

millonario said:


> I bought a ci4 from Korean ebay store delivered for $163 if memory serves. Still havent really had a good go on it bit that is about to change in a couple of weekends time...


Was it in recent history, I'm just about ready to buy one too and am after the cheapest I can find without it being too good to be true.


----------



## millonario

Barrabundy said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a ci4 from Korean ebay store delivered for $163 if memory serves. Still havent really had a good go on it bit that is about to change in a couple of weekends time...
> 
> 
> 
> Was it in recent history, I'm just about ready to buy one too and am after the cheapest I can find without it being too good to be true.
Click to expand...

Yep. It was about 2-3 months ago. Just do an ebay search. It was a buy it now item, didnt even have to do a last minute fight for it. I'll try to find the vendors name in my records and pm it to you. Good luck.


----------



## andyfellow

Just to put my two bob's worth in - I've bought several rods on ebay and they have all been OK. The most I've paid inc postage was $50 and that was for a 3 piece 16' carbon beach rod which is a beautiful thing. The quickest and most efficient, I've found is anything from "premium-fishing-auctions".
My 6' and 7' plastics rods are now all from these guys so the next time I snap a tip off on overhanging trees, I'll shrug my shoulders and begrudge the 20-30 bucks it'll cost to replace it ( thats the only problem with carbon fibre rods, lovely to use but a bit fragile with my rough use ).


----------



## cheaterparts

andyfellow said:


> Just to put my two bob's worth in - I've bought several rods on ebay and they have all been OK. The quickest and most efficient, I've found is anything from "premium-fishing-auctions".


I have a few of there rods as well - fishing deals aust that do ***** rods are also good to deal with, there rods are much the same quality as premiums rods


----------



## jace89

Iv had more luck with them then anyone else for the rods. I find more build problems in other brands iv bought from.
Has anyone tried their reels but? Im looking for a 1000 size reel but im not sure they would last too long.. Just something with a two year expiry date


----------



## Barrabundy

Interesting to hear the feedback on the rods. I've bought a couple of cheapies once too but they were nothing like what I wanted, didn't even need them, just an impulse buy based purely on price. I ended up throwing them because they were much longer than I expected and shortening them made them like a pool cue.....they were baitcaster rods.

Might be tempted to revisit the rods next time the kids need an upgrade.


----------



## Harden97

eBay has great cheap prices


----------

